# Regional code



## maggotdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a DVD player which is an AWA DS-A335 and its not playing some DVD`s which i bought from the U.S, its a regional issue it seems. Is there a code i can punch into my DVD player so that i can play them


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

what country ro you live in, and what is the exact make/model of your dvd player?


----------



## maggotdog (Feb 6, 2011)

paisano/69, i live in Australia, my DVD player is an AWA DS-A335, it`s a 5.1 DVD player with HDMI, 12W, AC:110v-240v- 50/60Hz. serial no: B000032968, made in china. This is all the information i have, as i cannot locate the user manual.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

according to what I could locate on the web, here's a link that you might find useful. You might also Goggle for more info, it's surprising what's out there on the Web!
Good luck!

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdhacks


----------

